# κτίριο ή κτήριο



## partblah1990 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ποιο από τα δυο είναι το σωστό; Κάποιοι το γράφουν με *ι* και άλλοι με *η *...:bored:


----------



## sarant (Mar 31, 2012)

Και οι δυο πλευρές έχουν επιχειρήματα. Το ΛΚΝ προκρίνει τη γραφή "κτίριο" επειδή δέχεται παρετυμολογική επίδρ. του "κτίζω", ενώ τα λεξικά Μπαμπινιώτη προκρίνουν "κτήριο" επειδή το ετυμολογούν είτε από το "οικητήριο" είτε από το "ευκτήριο".

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, κτίριο πρέπει να γράφεται, επειδή α) η αρχική ετυμολογία δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη, οπότε ο χρυσός κανόνας λέει να επιλέξουμε την απλούστερη ορθογραφία, και β) η παρετυμολογία είναι εδώ πανίσχυρη και απολύτως θεμιτή -βλ. και όσα έγραφε επ' αυτού ο Σταματάκος ως επίμετρο στο λεξικό του. 

Δες την άποψή μου κι εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/10/20/efktirio/

Πάντως, επειδή είναι πολύ γνωστές και οι δυο παραλλαγές, ό,τι και να διαλέξεις δεν θα σου χρεωθεί αμορφωσιά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

*Για τον Δάσκαλο*

_κτήριο_ με η το κτή- και όχι_ κτίριο_ με ι το κτί-. Και τούτο διότι ετυμολογείται είτε από το_ οικητήριον,_ από το οποίο προκύπτει το _οικτήριον_ και από αυτό το_ κτήριον > κτήριο,_ είτε, κατά τον Χατζιδάκη, ετυμολογείται από το_ ευκτήριον,_ από όπου, μετά τη σίγηση του πρώτου συνθετικού ευ, προκύπτει το όνομα_ κτήριον,_ και_ κτήριο_ μετά την αποβολή του καταληκτικού ν. Πάντως είτε από το _οικητήριον_ παράγεται είτε από το_ ευκτήριον,_ οφείλουμε, σύμφωνα με την ιστορική ορθογραφία, να το γράφυμε με η. Το_ οικητήριον, _πάλι, παράγεται από το ρήμα_ οικώ_ (κατοικώ). Το οικητήριον είναι το μέρος όπου κατοικεί κανείς (_οίκος, κατοικητήριο)._ Το δε_ ευκτήριον_ παράγεται από το ρήμα_ εύχομαι._ Το_ ευκτήριον_ είναι ο χώρος, ο οίκος όπου οι πιστοί αναπέμπουν ευχές/ προσευχές προς τον Θεό τους._ Ευκτήριος οίκος_ μάλιστα θα πρέπει να ήταν η πρώτη παρουσία του όρου. Από εκεί το_ ευκτήριον _και τα υπόλοιπα...

Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, ωστόσο, στη Γραμματική του, που είναι και η επίσημη Γραμματική, γράφει το_ κτίριο_ με ι. Κάνει λάθος; Νομίζει ότι παράγεται από το ρήμα_ κτίζω;_ Δεν το νομίζω. Ήξερε, εξάπαντος, κι αυτός αυτό που ξέρουμε κι εμείς. Ήξερε πως από το _κτίζω_ θα μπορούσε να προκύψει το_ κτιστήριο_ π.χ., όπως από το _φροντίζω_ προέκυψε το_ φροντιστήριο._ Όχι όμως και το_ κτήριο. _Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι το ήξερε αυτό ο Τριανταφυλλίδης. Και όμως το καθιερώνει με ι. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι το γράφει έτσι, για να καταστήσει τη γραφή του πιο απλή, ώστε να διευκολύνει τους μαθητές δίνοντάς τους την ίδια γραφή και στο κτίζω και στο κτίριο. Κυριάρχησε ο δάσκαλος και η απλοποίηση.

Καλά αυτά. Καλός και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, καλή και η επίσημη Γραμματική της πολιτείας. Το πρόβλημα είναι εμείς πώς θα γράφουμε τη λέξη_ κτίριο,_ με ι ή με η; Κανονικά πρέπει να συμμορφωθούμε/ συντονιστούμε με την επίσημη γραφή, ώσπου να γίνει αναθεώρηση της Γραμματικής και να καθιερωθεί η ορθότερη γραφή. Αυτό υπαγορεύει η γραμματική δεοντολογία και ο συντονισμός. Αλλά και αν υπάρξουν μερικοί που θα αποκλίνουν, δεν πειράζει. Οι περιπτώσεις αυτές, άλλωστε, είναι ελάχιστες. Ανοχή, λοιπόν, κι αναμονή.

Το παραπάνω είναι από σημείωμα του Χρίστου Τσολάκη, ομότιμου καθηγητή της Παιδαγωγικής Σχολής του ΑΠΘ, που πέθανε χτες σε ηλικία 77 ετών. 
Το απέσπασα από τον τέταρτο τόμο των βιβλίου του με τίτλο _Τη γλώσσα μού έδωσαν ελληνική_ (σσ. 90-91).

Εγώ γράφω ακόμα *κτίριο*, επειδή έτσι το έμαθα και επειδή ασπάζομαι το (α) που αναφέρει ο Σαραντάκος, αλλά σέβομαι και την άποψη του Earion (όλα όσα τελειώνουν σε –_ήριο_ γράφονται με η, εκτός από το _ελιξίριο_ που είναι ξενόφερτο και απλοποιείται) και δεν το διορθώνω.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ, αλλά θυμάσαι κάτι που είχα γράψει πρόσφατα στου Σαραντάκου και δεν έχει τύχει να το γράψω εδώ.


Αντιγραφή από το ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου:

Προστίθεμαι σ’ αυτούς που γράφουν το κτήριο με ήτα, αλλά για ένα λόγο εντελώς διαφορετικό από την ετυμολογία. Για την ακρίβεια δεν πείθομαι καθόλου από την ετυμολογία του Μπαμπινιώτη, ούτε από τα ευκτήρια ούτε από τα κατοικητήρια. Άλλος είναι ο λόγος: η εξομάλυνση. Η οποία ενδεχομένως να ζητά κάπου κάπου τη συμμόρφωση όχι με την απλούστερη γραφή (του γιώτα), αλλά με την πιο περίπλοκη (εδώ, το ήτα). Και ο λόγος είναι ότι η κατάληξη /tirio/ γράφεται παντού με ήτα (πλυντήριο, αναπαυτήριο, εισιτήριο, ή –προκειμένου για κατάληξη χωρίς το τελικό όμικρον– ξυπνητήρι, σουρωτήρι, κλαδευτήρι). Όλες οι λέξεις της νέας ελληνικής σε –(τ)ήριο γράφονται με ήτα. Μοναδική εξαίρεση το ελιξίριο που είναι δάνειο από τα αραβικά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2019)

Πολύ καλό κείμενο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου για τον τρόπο που γράφουμε το *κτίριο*, με ευρύτερες αναφορές.

*Και πάλι για το κτίριο και την ορθογραφία του*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2019)

nickel said:


> Πολύ καλό κείμενο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου για τον τρόπο που γράφουμε το *κτίριο*, με ευρύτερες αναφορές.
> 
> *Και πάλι για το κτίριο και την ορθογραφία του*



Από όπου αντιγράφω το επόμενο, πολύ εύστοχο κατά τη γνώμη μου σχόλιο (μοναδική διαφωνία στο «μικρή» σχέση -- μεγάλη δεν θα είναι κτγμ η διαφορά):



> Παναγιώτης Κ. said
> 15 Νοέμβριος, 2019 στις 10:47
> Προβλέπω ότι μετά από καμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια, η Ελληνική γλώσσα θα έχει απλουστευτεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό που μικρή σχέση θα έχει με αυτό που εμείς έχουμε συνηθίσει. Η μορφή λοιπόν που θα πάρει θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα γραφής μέσω υπολογιστή και θα θεωρείται ορθό με ό,τι θα θεωρούν ορθό οι γλωσσικοί θεσμοί.
> 
> Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, οι διάφοροι θεσμοί επιλέγουν απλουστευτικές λύσεις. Κτγμ ορθώς πράττουν.


----------

